# How To Attract Beneficial Insects



## Norma_Houghton (Apr 23, 2011)

My marigolds have stopped flowering & dried up,can I keep the seed to replant.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Norma - I'm sure that you probably could do that. It would be worth a try, any way.


----------

